# 2000 vw passat help please!



## mscout (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a problem with my smog air pump i check the pump by jumping the relay across the switched side and the pump came on. I put the relay back on and the pump would not come on. I was using i light tester to see if i had power and accidently touched the control side wires which is a blue wire with a white tracer. The smog pump came on and started running, then i removed my light tester and it quit. Take in mind the whole time the light tester was hooked to ground. am i lacking a ground on the relay block or what is the problem. Or could it be a failed air pump?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

If pump runs and doesn't make "death noises"...you have to have issue with power supply...there's a thermo switch that closes when engine is cold to activate pump and also the vaccum solenoid (up on the solenoid panel on top of motor) to get vaccum to the Kombi valves to allow the air to be injected...trace this circuit and look to see if you have power where its supposed to be with engine cold.:thumbup:


----------

